# Star and her adopted baby, Junior :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've posted all over this forum about our doe Star, so I'm sure you guys know the story about her losing her babies 3 weeks early and getting a baby to put on her as she was seriously depressed/mourning.

She's not been crying <only because she wants out of the stall now and then, or doesn't want me to leave her there>.

Doing great with baby.

I took them outside for about 20-25 minutes to stretch their legs. She's great with him in the stall, but needs a lot of work outside as she just wanted to avoid him. But then she calmed down after I put her back on the leash.

This is my son's doe, Star.









Star and Junior <he was born 12/29, he is 3/4 Boer, 1/4 Toggenburg>













































He loves my rubber boots lol




































I'll free ya mom!









If anyone didn't see my post in kidding koral, I put up a couple of short videos this morning. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/8341812563


__
https://flic.kr/p/8342322325


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

OMG! He is adorable!!! And Star is a beauty as well! I'm so glad that everything is working out!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

She is such a good mommy to him! It just warms my heart!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I hope you don''t consider me hijacking this thread, but I saw a documentary tonight called "The Story Of The Weeping Camel". Long story short, these Asian herder people in the Gobi desert get a camel to accept it's baby she had rejected after a difficult birth by having a person play a violin type instrument and a young girl sing/chants to the mother. I know it sounds silly. I know it doesn't have much to do with us modern goat herders, but I'm dead serious, it's a heck of a movie. After I was done watching it, I though of Candice and her Star. If you ever have some extra time on your hands.... watch this






Here's a short version if you don't have the patience.






Here's an article about the movie that insists the story is true.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A50967-2004Jun17.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am so glad we did this for her! She's doing so wonderful with him. I checked on them about 30 minutes ago and he was up nursing before I even got in the barn  
I think the only checks I really have to make now are to make sure she has plenty of hay and grain. She's super picky about her hay right now, so I am always offering her some fresh hay. 

I plan on catching up on much needed sleep this weekend! But with Madison due on Sunday.... I'm thinking she might possibly go on her due date, or maybe go over, but who knows. She's coming along, but her udder isn't quite there yet. Maybe she'll let me catch up on sleep first!

Tenacross - I skimmed through that video before I went to bed and thought it was really neat! As soon as I can sit down to watch the entire film I definitely will, very neat they can do that with the camel's.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

awww i'm so happy for you, both mama and baby are gorgeous


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Big Congrats!!! She is so beautiful and he is cute as a button! They make a great pair! I hope you can get some sleep before the next round of kidding begins.

Tenacross I just watched the short clip and it was very touching. When I get a chance I will watch the whole movie. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks both of you I appreciate it 
I did manage to get a couple of hours of sleep but have a sore muscle in my neck lol figures righ? Oh and should be at a meeting at my daughters school right now  But they will send home all the information about the meeting, so all is good. 
As for me, I am going to go let the other mama's out, then I am going back to bed with a heating pad for the kink in my neck, get a little more rest, and go run a few errands before kids get home from school. When they get home I want them to help me take Star and Junior out <my son's goats, so he needs to help me when he's home  >. Plus Junior needs someone to run and play with, I can't if I am tending to mom lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that they are doing well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! Junior is adorable! Star is a very cute too. And she sure is pretty! I love how she is growing out! I am glad that they are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, glad things are going well


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Adorable!, now get some rest!


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> OMG! He is adorable!!! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


THIS times 2.

Must... not... get... another... goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!! 

I have been trying to spend very little time with them now, I just go out to check every few hours, make sure she has hay, grain and water. I figure now that she's accepted him, it's better to let them be alone and bond.

I actually managed some sleep, but I still feel like I could get a few mores hours, haha. Had to run some errands and haven't been to the grocery! So I picked up something for dinner <making chili...YUM!>.
Might try to work on cleaning house some more and finally take down the Christmas tree!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Junior is ADORABLE...what a little sweetie, and from the photos it looks like he has quite a personality...LOL!!

I'm glad Star is doing well, now that she has a baby to take care of.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the last picture, he is sooooo adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we adore him  Yep he is full of personality, and quite the little adventurer! When I had them outside yesterday he kept wondering around, and we had to keep going after him! 

They get along so wonderfully, today I've just gone to check on them, feed her and give hay if she needed either, give her a good rub, and then a treat that our neighbor made for the goats. I figure now I'll leave them alone so they can bond 

The weather is going to start shaping up and warm into the 40s/50s, so we'll definitely start getting them out more and working with them outside. There is a small pen next to the house, so eventually I'm hoping they'll start having turn out time in there in the near future. Just need her to prove she'll take care of him outside just as good as she does inside


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwwe he is so cute!!!! I'm so happy she is doing better and especially taking care of him. I just can't get over that adorable face and those ears)


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I am so glad she is doing better. And the little boy is a cutie!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Today I turned Star and Junior out in the paddock next to the house. It was a BEAUTIFUL day, high around 42, sunny. 
We have one of those plastic medium sized dog houses, so I put some bedding in that, and he instantly knew it was his 'bed' so when he'd get tired of playing he'd go in there and sleep.
He bounced around all day, silly boy!

When I came out to check on Madison who was in labor in the barn, Star was screaming at me as if it were very urgent. So I started to go over to her pen then stopped when I realized she was just yelling because she wanted him to wake up and come out of the doghouse LOL!!!

I went over to visit with them after that, and Junior was just a riot, he chased me all over that pen, haha.
I was trying to get pics and video but him running right at me made that impossible.

But I wanted to share this one, OMG ♥♥♥ Does this not show his silly personality? He is just soooo silly!


__
https://flic.kr/p/8359196074


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It truly warms my heart that Star has bonded so well with her adopted son, lots of work on your part but it's like he was born there! Good mama Star is... looks like he has playmates now too :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> It truly warms my heart that Star has bonded so well with her adopted son, lots of work on your part but it's like he was born there! Good mama Star is... looks like he has playmates now too :hug:


Thanks Liz! It is so worth it to see these two bonding. I am so very proud of Star, she's done great with Junior so far  He's happy and spunky and just brightens the world around us that's for sure  
I think things happen for a reason, and God wanted us to have Junior ♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder how long it's going to take before I find him inside the hay bucket? LOL









This is the doe that Star doesn't get along with at all  She's pretty brutal towards Star. Of course Star has a baby now and is 'brave' but she also knows there is a fence between them!









My kids got home from school when I was out so I snapped a few pics. My youngest daughter hadn't really been coming out much until the last few days. She's really REALLY taken to Junior. 






















































Star was looking for more peanut butter/cheese crackers lol









My son absolutely adores Junior 


















He's so much fun to be around, he's always happy to see us, he's learning his name, and is so spunky and curious about everything. Oh and he paws at EVERYTHING lol ♥♥♥


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is so heartwarming! I'm glad she has him and that he has added joy to the herd :hug:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome pictures!! I never get tired of seeing photos you post LOL.
That is one lucky baby goat, he's so happy looking. Its really great it all worked out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is awesome you found a kid for her to raise and she is actually doing it. I am going through all your posts now so expect lots of comments. By the way Star looks awesome.


----------

